# cocoflea)



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Tried to respond to the PM your box is full .
I am on the East Coast . 
Here are some links from Past Post .

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7057&highlight=Tampa+Bay

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6202&highlight=Tampa+Bay

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4264&highlight=Tampa+Bay

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4125&highlight=Tampa+Bay

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=2282&highlight=Tampa+Bay

Hope it helps ya out .
Have a great time .


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks and sorry for the box being full it's all clear now


----------

